# Ai ferri corti



## Luis Anselmi

"Hai avuto l'impressione che Lucca e sua moglie fossero ai ferri corti ?"

Significa che non fossero d'accordo e e quindi si parlassero poco ?  Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> "Hai avuto l'impressione che Luca e sua moglie fossero ai ferri corti ?"
> 
> Significa che non erano d'accordo e che quindi si parlavano poco ?
> Grazie



Si, "essere ai ferri corti" vuol dire essere arrivati ad un punto tale per cui non c'è più dialogo tra due persone per esempio.


----------



## sabrinita85

Stare _*ai ferri corti*_ significa *ritrovarsi in una situazione di acceso contrasto.
*Quindi Luca e sua moglie stavano lì lì per lasciarsi, "stavano litigati".


----------



## Necsus

"Venire/Essere ai ferri corti" voleva dire, durante un combattimento, passare dalle spade (ferri lunghi) a pugnali o simili.


----------



## davidet

Creo sia ottimo il tuo riferimento etimologico necsus... niente meglio per capire il senso di quest'espresione.


----------



## Necsus

davidet said:
			
		

> Credo (che) sia ottimo il tuo riferimento etimologico, Necsus... niente di meglio per capire il senso di quest'espressione.


Grazie, davidet, mi fa molto piacere!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Grazie per le correzioni ed ai chiarimenti.


----------



## Necsus

Luis Anselmi said:
			
		

> Grazie per le correzioni e(d) i chiarimenti.


L'ultima, piccola...


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> "Venire/Essere ai ferri corti" voleva dire, durante un combattimento, passare dalle spade (ferri lunghi) a pugnali o simili.


Esatto, quindi il pericolo per la vita dei combattenti aumentava.


----------



## Necsus

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Esatto, quindi il pericolo per la vita dei combattenti aumentava.


Hm... francamente non so quanto un pugnale possa essere più pericoloso di una spada. Il paragone è tra la spada e la lingua o la penna, a volte.


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Hm... francamente non so quanto un pugnale possa essere più pericoloso di una spada. Il paragone è tra la spada e la lingua o la penna, a volte.


 Non so, per me sì, perchè il pugnale implica un corpo a corpo.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Sì, inoltre mentre combattere con la spada può ancora avere l'aria nobile del duello, un combattimento corpo a corpo con un pugnale è particolarmente feroce.


----------



## sevillista

¿Podríais por favor traducirme esta expresión al español?

Sono sempre più ai ferri corti

La acabo de escuchar de una serie de televisión y está claro que significa algo parecido a "estar enfadados", pero quisiera saber si hay un matiz más particular.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## gatogab

En sentido figurado significa que están siempre dándose cuchillazos.
*ferri corti* = cuchillos.

x---xhttp://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=296130


----------



## Neuromante

Cada vez están más picados.


Es una forma coloquial, lo advierto para los no españoles, que no sé si la entenderán. Supongo que tú no tendrás problemas


----------

